# What should you wear inside your ski jacket?



## New Daddy (Jan 8, 2017)

I didn't know your feet would feel so much better before starting to wear wool socks.

By the same token, should you wear wool inside your ski jacket?

All I have is cotton clothing, and I'm wondering if I will feel drier by wearing more breatheable clothing insde.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 8, 2017)

New Daddy said:


> I didn't know your feet would feel so much better before starting to wear wool socks.
> 
> By the same token, should you wear wool inside your ski jacket?
> 
> All I have is cotton clothing, and I'm wondering if I will feel drier by wearing more breatheable clothing insde.


Ditch the cotton. You will be more comfortable with synthetic layers. If you can afford it, wool base layers are great.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 8, 2017)

Cold gear by UA


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 8, 2017)

I prefer a tuxedo, with bow tie and boutonniere.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Cold gear by UA


This or Nike's Hyperwarm are great base layers!!

A wicking, breathable synthetic base layer, or layers (I usually wear a compression item first and then a loose fit item, of similar material over it

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2017)

cotton is the worst thing you can wear....


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 8, 2017)

As little as possible. I hate layering and being all bound up, garment to garment incompatibility with thick seams collars and zippers pushing against my neck, underarms etc, so darn uncomfortable! I'm 100% for down, wool and technical synthetics.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2017)

I start out with a bro, or manssiere, especially if I'm anticipating skiing bumps. As others have stated, synthetics are your friend, nothing worse than skiing in a cold, soggy bro, except  having your moobs flopping around. I know if my bump technique were better, my upper body, including my moobs, would be more calm, but for now I'll stick with the bro.

 On groomer only days I skip the bro, the rythmic swaying of my moobs on groomers is not annoying at all. Follow other's layering advice from the bro outward.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> I start out with a bro, or manssiere, especially if I'm anticipating skiing bumps. As others have stated, synthetics are your friend, nothing worse than skiing in a cold, soggy bro, except  having your moobs flopping around. I know if my bump technique were better, my upper body, including my moobs, would be more calm, but for now I'll stick with the bro.
> 
> On groomer only days I skip the bro, the rythmic swaying of my moobs on groomers is not annoying at all. Follow other's layering advice from the bro outward.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


Too funny! 

I actually wear a cotton T-shirt. Layered with a synthetic long sleeve, then add a thicker base layer which can be a Spyder pullover, synthetic mix sweat shirt (Northgate or UA)  and if it really cold a down packable jacket.  My jacket is relatively this but does have a omni heat layer.  Is very water and wind resistant.  That set up works for me.

Never cold!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Jan 9, 2017)

I skied in WV over the weekend and yesterday was very cold for the mid-Atlantic.  High temp in low single digits, but also strong wind and lots of guns blowing snow at you on trails and while riding lifts.  At one point I had six layers on my upper body:  1) long sleeve under shirt (wool poly blend), 2) long sleeve poly shirt with high neck, 3) thin long sleeve sweater (silk blend), 4) long sleeve cotton shirt (worn last hour on slopes in final, desperate attempt to stay warm using every piece of clothing I had), 5) fleece vest, and 6) ski jacket with hood up!  Other contributing factor:  only groomers were open at the mtn I was at (Timberline, WV).  Got to dress warmer for groomer skiing.

8Jan17






BTW, my fat head's blocking it, but lift tower that failed last year is right behind me.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2017)

Wish I took a selfie, we had 3" of LES at Greek yesterday, skied from 8:30 - 11:00, when I walked into the bar I pulled a one inch round glob of ice of off my stache, I tossed it towards my buddy's draft, but missed.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Jan 9, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Wish I took a selfie, we had 3" of LES at Greek yesterday, skied from 8:30 - 11:00, when I walked into the bar I pulled a one inch round glob of ice of off my stache, I tossed it towards my buddy's draft, but missed.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app



Sounds like a good way to get unwanted free beers.  I look too comfy in that picture, must have just come out from a warm-up break.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2017)

jimk said:


> I skied in WV over the weekend and yesterday was very cold for the mid-Atlantic.  High temp in low single digits, but also strong wind and lots of guns blowing snow at you on trails and while riding lifts.  At one point I had six layers on my upper body:  1) long sleeve under shirt (wool poly blend), 2) long sleeve poly shirt with high neck, 3) thin long sleeve sweater (silk blend), 4) long sleeve cotton shirt (worn last hour on slopes in final, desperate attempt to stay warm using every piece of clothing I had), 5) fleece vest, and 6) ski jacket with hood up!  Other contributing factor:  only groomers were open at the mtn I was at (Timberline, WV).  Got to dress warmer for groomer skiing.
> 
> 8Jan17
> 
> ...


Ohhhh maahhhh gawwwwwd!  An Epic Ski sticker shown on AlpineZone Zone!  Where is the loyalty!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 10, 2017)

jimk said:


> Sounds like a good way to get unwanted free beers.  I look too comfy in that picture, must have just come out from a warm-up break.


Na, I drove! Probably woulda bought him a fresh one though, he's a wuss, he wouldn't have finished it. JK GD

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Ohhhh maahhhh gawwwwwd!  An Epic Ski sticker shown on AlpineZone Zone!  Where is the loyalty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Where's the owner?


Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 10, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Where's the owner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


Good point!  Haha!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Jan 10, 2017)

I forgot what we're supposed to be talking about. I lost it after manssiere.


----------



## jimk (Jan 10, 2017)

Help.  Can anybody photoshop me to an AZ sticker?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 10, 2017)

That'll be $24.95


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 10, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> I start out with a bro, or manssiere, especially if I'm anticipating skiing bumps. As others have stated, synthetics are your friend, nothing worse than skiing in a cold, soggy bro, except  having your moobs flopping around. I know if my bump technique were better, my upper body, including my moobs, would be more calm, but for now I'll stick with the bro.
> 
> On groomer only days I skip the bro, the rythmic swaying of my moobs on groomers is not annoying at all. Follow other's layering advice from the bro outward.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app



Post of the year!
JUST LAUGHED OUT LOUD!! Wth is wrong with you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jan 25, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> I prefer a tuxedo, with bow tie and boutonniere.



Scruffy, is that you occasionally caught on video doing flips with briefcase, while in attire...?:grin:


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 16, 2017)

My set-up:

1. One of three base-layers that I actually like of the 5-6 that I own.  None are too expensive.  One is wool, the other two are synthetic.  One is a pretty thick UA thing with a half-turtle neck sorta thing that I use on very cold days.  All three are fairly loose fitting.  All three can be tucked into your ski pants.

2. Lucky patriots T-shirt - this is a basic T-shirt with a patriots logo made out of synthetic material.  It feels like a light workout shirt.  I wear this every time I ski, even if I ski 3-4 days in a row.  I have been known to wash it in the sink of my hotel room / rented condo / buddies house.

3. Optional weird poly-ester thin sweater-vest thing - given as a gift as part of a golf-shirt combo.  Its got a V-neck and it is sleeveless.  I use this on cold days (5-15F) as a third layer.

When the temp is in the single digits its tempting to exchange a layer for a thicker one but this is often a mistake.  With my set-up your arms can get a little cold towards the top of slower lifts but otherwise you are fine.  This is perfect because you won't be sweating bullets in deep snow, in glades or slack country / back country, or on long mogul runs.

If its frost-bite weather (0 degrees to -15F) then I do double up on the base layers with a tighter synthetic layer and then the wool layer.  I never double up if I'm using the thick under-armor thing.  I have skied a lot in -5 to -10 degree ambient temp (before wind-chill) and have been fairly successful.  I do tend to use foot warmers since I lost my warmest pair of wool socks and can't find any even remotely close in warmth - the ski specific socks mostly suck anyway IMO.

The point of this post is that you don't need expensive stuff, or even ski-specific stuff.  Golf shirts work great as a layer.  Base layers are important.  Find what works for you!


----------



## kiliman (May 29, 2017)

Synthetics every time.  I'f go for something that wicks away the moisture from the inside out.  The thought of wearing cotton just gives me the chills.


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 12, 2017)

I like wearing a crew neck sweater under my ski jacket.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2017)

Under Armor ColdGear. And a thin shirt over that.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2017)

A Northface  packable down layer.  If I do not need it it rolls up into a neat little ball yet when on is quite warm - better than a sweatshirt.  BTW they are pretty cheap at TJ Maxx or Marshall's.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2017)

I wear:

1) UnderArmour LS loose gear (if it's really cold I go UnderArmour LS coldgear)
2) Loose/baggy light'ish sweatshirt
3) Ski jacket


----------

